# Morrisons actively discrimination



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morrisons have active discrimination at there fuel stations, there is a sign which states in huge letters "Petrol station opening hours", 

I'm sorry but I have a Diesel car and MH, I also fill up with LPG too.

What are we to do, when are we allowed to fill up, I mentioned it to a staff member and they didn't seem to care.

Can we get a petition going to stop this scandalous discrimination.

Yours
Pissed of in Pudsey



.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

So if I call my Gtech a hoover am I discriminating against Dyson?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You really must be sitting there twiddling your fingers for something to do obviously.

No you would be creating a vacuum by not mentioning all others.


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How did we get to cleaning equipment?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Morrisons (others are available) do sell cleaning products. Did hear someone in that isle say diesel do.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Coffee time


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

One lump or two.:grin2::grin2:

cabby

Only on my 2nd cup of tea, coffee later.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't care...................... their tea bags are the cheapest.!!$$

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Coffee time for me too, now.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tesco are the same, they only sell "PETROL" according to all the signs and the paint on the road, so I don't bother going there.

My local Co-op (200 yards from the PETROL only Tesco) gets all my business as they sell "FUEL" (which includes Diesel) not just "PETROL".

Perhaps this is the cause of all the financial problems at Tesco and Morrisons - wasting 50% more on road paint and signs than they need to and not selling anywhere near as much FUEL as they could if they didn't just advertise "PETROL".

PS If I spend £30 in the Co-op they give me a 5p/litre off voucher, to get that in Tesco I have to spend well over £100.

"Every little helps":wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Mmmmmm.......a fuel station! >>

I expect they sell logs, coal, lpg & bottled gas and newspapers and .....let me think about fuel now.....

Wadaya mean they sell chocolate??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Tesco are the same, they only sell "PETROL" according to all the signs and the paint on the road, so I don't bother going there.
> 
> My local Co-op (200 yards from the PETROL only Tesco) gets all my business as they sell "FUEL" (which includes Diesel) not just "PETROL".
> 
> ...


Ta for the note of sanity, it's was getting bloody scary in here.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

It irritates me when organisations only refer to petrol and ignore the other fuels they sell. It really does. Not because they are discriminatory but simply because it is an incorrect use of the word to describe what they sell. And it doesn't mention the double Decker bars, milk and bread I sometimes buy. 

The irritation lasts just long enough for me to say, "Well, that's irritating."

I'd like a sign that says, "Motorhomes welcome." Or "double Deckers sold here!"

I also get irritated when I follow a web site that mentions motorhomes and suddenly I find it only refers to cars. The irritation lasts as long as it takes me to close down the site on my PC. I might say "Tsk" as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A bit over the top.

I have not seen a Tesco petrol sign, normally it is a Tesco sign with prices of fuel supplied underneath.
117.9 at the moment for diesel.
They paint the road signs for those who are needy and have to be guided.:smile2::smile2:

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> A bit over the top.
> 
> I have not seen a Tesco petrol sign, normally it is a Tesco sign with prices of fuel supplied underneath.
> 117.9 at the moment for diesel.
> ...


Ahhhhh right - Gotcha. :wink2:

It is only Petrol drivers, whose brains are so addled with the nasty fumes from that horrible poisonous, toxic fuel, who need that level of help then?

We sensible diesel drivers can find our own way that last 50 yards or so. 0


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's the other angle on it............discrimination is completely legal (apart from on certain very limited grounds).

To discriminate is simply to choose.

It is only that discrimination (choosing between) on certain specific criteria, have been made illegal in the UK.
Even that doesn't stop anyone discriminating on those "forbidden" criteria; the law simply says that if caught and if prosecuted and if found guilty of having made you choice using a forbidden criteria, you may face a penalty.

Discriminating against diesel vehicles is legal. Successive Chancellors have ably demonstrated this.


Everyone asleep now?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your so right Nomad.
I always felt we did have a choice until successive governments have taken this basic right away from us all.
We used to be able to chose which counter at the Post Office. Not now so I can't choose the best cleavage but have to deal with a Turban..

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The signs are there

Petrol Xamount

Deisal X amount

Cheaper than many places

We are happy enough

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Your so right Nomad.
> I always felt we did have a choice until successive governments have taken this basic right away from us all.
> We used to be able to chose which counter at the Post Office. Not now so I can't choose the best cleavage but have to deal with a Turban..
> 
> Ray.


That is quite the most profound post I've ever read.

Bless you, St Ray


----------

